# Steven Seagal - Girl it's alright, music vid



## Fluffy (Jul 11, 2006)

Good back up band, good video shoot, good song - a couple cracks in the voice (after editing) but overall not bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJcKrQLGxE&search=steven%20seagal


----------



## hemi (Jul 11, 2006)

Well you got me on that one I was all ready to watch a funny video of Steven Seagal singing. But I have to give credit where credit is due he was not bad at all. Ive seen a lot worse in karaoke bars, and it was even a good song and the video was pretty cool.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Before watching video: 

This oughta be good (tongue in cheek).


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

After watching video:

Not bad.  Probably not a top 10 piece (but I don't have any top 40 stations around here to compare it to any more...only american Idol re-runs on AFN.

I'll have to listen a few more times to get a good feel for it.  I could be wrong.  Definately no worse than Eddie Murphy's "Party all the time" or Patrcik Swayzee's "She's Like the Wind."  Different flavor than both.  Kinda has a begining-of-the-night/early-in-the-party or just-after-the-party feel to it.  

All in all...I liked it.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 11, 2006)

Heh, interesting.  Wasn't too bad actually.


----------

